# Rental - what is the norm - Landlord to pay utilities or not in Alberta?



## moonlighting (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi - I am going to rent out a property of mine in Alberta, and want to know what the norm is for paying utilities such as natural gas heat and electricity. Since these bills can be pretty high, I am concerned that if I rely on the tenant to pay the utility companies, that the tenant racks up these bills, then disappears never to be found again, leaving these bills to me to pay. 

On the other hand, I am very concerned about paying the utilities myself as nat gas and electric can be pretty expensive in Alberta.

If I have the tenants pay the utilities, can I have the companies notify me in case of tenant payment default?

Does anyone have any insight or experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Generally, I have the tenant pay all utilities unless the unit is in a condo where the utilities are covered by the condo fees (usually heat and water).

The contract for the utilities is between the tenant and the utility company, not between you and the utility company. Now, that doesn't mean the utility company won't try to come after you if the tenant skips out paying, but I've argued with them in the past and won, so I think it's more a bluff on their part as they have no legal grounds to stand on.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

In Ontario, some unpaid bills will land on the landlord anyway, which is crazy in my opinion. When did the landlord become mom and dad for tenants?
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/blogs-and-comment/the-perils-of-being-a-landlord-unpaid-water-bills/


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

If it's a full house or freehold property, it's common to have the renters set up their own utilities and pay them directly. If it's half of a house or basement, you generally might see the landlord enforce a split of the utilities, like 1/3 or 1/2 of the utilities being paid by the basement suite with the rest being paid upstairs.
In an apartment or condo if suite level metering is available, then you'd get the tenant to arrange. If included in the condo fees, then obviously it's included in rent.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Generally, I had the tenant pay all utilities as well.

In a condo unit, depending on the condo, not all utilities (heat and water) are covered.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> Generally, I had the tenant pay all utilities as well.
> 
> In a condo unit, depending on the condo, not all utilities (heat and water) are covered.


Any landlords out there that get the tenant to pay the condo fee rather than bake it into the rent? I guess it would be a headache for the condo mgmt, but its not really any different than utilities (other than if the tenant doesn't pay, the condo corp could put a lien on the unit / make your life unpleasant)


----------



## showmethemoney45 (Feb 27, 2015)

Xoron said:


> In Ontario, some unpaid bills will land on the landlord anyway, which is crazy in my opinion. When did the landlord become mom and dad for tenants?
> http://www.canadianbusiness.com/blogs-and-comment/the-perils-of-being-a-landlord-unpaid-water-bills/


I had a whole YEAR of electricity billed to me once as it took Enmax that long to realize nobody signed up for services....Lesson Learned-confirm with utility companies that the tenants have signed up for services before they move in!


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

showmethemoney45 said:


> I had a whole YEAR of electricity billed to me once as it took Enmax that long to realize nobody signed up for services....Lesson Learned-confirm with utility companies that the tenants have signed up for services before they move in!



Will they even talk to you? (RE: Privacy of accounts of your tenants)


----------



## showmethemoney45 (Feb 27, 2015)

Xoron said:


> Will they even talk to you? (RE: Privacy of accounts of your tenants)


They will let me know if someone has signed up or not. But if they decide to not pay it will automatically get turned over into my name-which I think is stupid. They told me its illegal to go without services even if you don't pay the bill! ha! I think a lot of tenants aren't aware of this-if they were we'd have a lot more default on bills.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Ask them to show you the legislation. I've fought this battle in the past, they tried to say similar things to me...they haven't tried it in years though since I argued it with them and refused to pay. 

As I said, it's been years since it last happened, so the legislation may have changed, but their tactics used to be very similar to debt collectors and try to bluff you into paying.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

It is illegal. This was determined by a court case. 

But cities are trying again with water bills.


----------

